# Het Melanistic



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

What are the colour traits of this morph regarding leo geckos??


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

As far as I was aware (and my knowledge could be out of date) melanistic is not a proven gene in Leopard geckos - someone did hatch out an animal they're calling "black velvet" which is very high melanin, but there's no guarantee it's inheritable.

Same goes with "Melly" who hatched out a great deal like a Mack Supersnow (dark grey/black) and developed into a pretty normal looking gecko except for the eclipse eyes - definitely not melanistic as an adult.


----------

